# How many calories?



## Nutcracker (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi everyone. 
I am 34 year old teacher (male). i weight 220 pounds, height is 5,8.
How many calories do i need a day? And how many of those should be carbs and proteins. I ride a bike about 10 km. a day and that is about it for an activity i do daily, for now.
Your answers are appreciated.
thanks.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Oct 27, 2011)

We have similar stats and occupations.  Go to www.myfitnesspal.com. Register, put in your stats and goals and your question will be answered.


----------



## Nutcracker (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you bro i appreciate your contribution.


----------



## Nutcracker (Oct 27, 2011)

What are you doing regarding cardio, or training? Is there any specific program you are following?


----------



## S_walker (Oct 27, 2011)

lots of answers here: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/new-members-begin-here/97077-read-me-first-homework-1-newbies.html


----------



## Nutcracker (Oct 28, 2011)

Good post thank you , appreciate it. Others are also more than welcome to contribute some info.


----------



## TooOld (Oct 28, 2011)

Don't worry about calories. It's all about adjusting macro-nutrient intake in reducing carbs to take control of insulin if your goal is to drop fat tissue.
I use fitday.com for tracking macro-nutrient intake and try to keep my protein intake up to about a gm per kg and get adequate fats while keeping my carbs low and that seams to work very well for me.


----------



## Merkaba (Oct 28, 2011)

TooOld said:


> Don't worry about calories. It's all about adjusting macro-nutrient intake in reducing carbs to take control of insulin if your goal is to drop fat tissue.
> I use fitday.com for tracking macro-nutrient intake and try to keep my protein intake up to about a gm per kg and get adequate fats while keeping my carbs low and that seams to work very well for me.





It's actually more about calories.  You can gain or lose weight on high or low carbs. Unless you have some type of diabetes or insulin resistance to be concerned about, one doesn't need to eat low carb in order to lose fat.  Lowering carbs will make you lose water weight, as your body needs water to store and use carbs.  Carbs should not be vilified especially if you're doing alot of work. There are several approaches one can use such as different types of carb loading or cycling.  But to automatically say "eat low carb" is just inaccurate.

What you need to do is track your intake so you'll know what you're eating and what you need to adjust.  Otherwise you're just shooting in the dark and doing what everyone else is doing and you can plan on going through what everyone else goes through.


----------



## Nutcracker (Oct 28, 2011)

Merkaba said:


> It's actually more about calories.  You can gain or lose weight on high or low carbs. Unless you have some type of diabetes or insulin resistance to be concerned about, one doesn't need to eat low carb in order to lose fat.  Lowering carbs will make you lose water weight, as your body needs water to store and use carbs.  Carbs should not be vilified especially if you're doing alot of work. There are several approaches one can use such as different types of carb loading or cycling.  But to automatically say "eat low carb" is just inaccurate.
> 
> What you need to do is track your intake so you'll know what you're eating and what you need to adjust.  Otherwise you're just shooting in the dark and doing what everyone else is doing and you can plan on going through what everyone else goes through.




Bro you COnfused me, please give some examples and bit more specific. thank you in advance


----------



## Merkaba (Oct 28, 2011)

Nutcracker said:


> Bro you COnfused me, please give some examples and bit more specific. thank you in advance



The point is low carb diets are overrated.  Pretty much any time you drop carbs you will drop weight because your body holds water to store glycogen.  When you cut that, you cut the water as well.  This is why anyone can guarantee weight loss on any program. 

For your calories, shoot for 14 x your body weight if you don't want to track your intake.  I'd shoot for 3000. With your bike riding you might be burning what 500 calories.   A gram of fat is about 9 calories, a gram of protein and carb is about 4.  Protein for individuals can be up for debate but you need a minimum of 150 grams, and you'd probably want to shoot for 200 at least.  You want some type of tracking program so you'll be able to do this stuff without paper and pencil unless you just prefer it.  I actually use myfitnesspal now on my phone.  In general the more carbs you eat the less protein you'll need.  I would recommend you get more of your calories from fats and protein and let the remainder fall into good carbs, maybe around your biking. Keep some sat fat in and get some good fats,your hormones will like this.  I ate guacamole last night...it doesn't get much better.  Great fat and about as much fiber as you can get from a veggie.  

If you track your intake many people are surprised by how much they were off or how bad that favorite meal or two was, or how lopsided their eating was, getting 100 grams of protein in a day and the rest in fat and carbs and other various weaksauces.

in lieu of the usual $299 I charge, just hit the "rep button " below.   j/k....   you can mail the check to me!


----------



## Nutcracker (Oct 28, 2011)

Bro, i appreciate your help thank you very much


----------



## TooOld (Oct 28, 2011)

Merkaba said:


> It's actually more about calories.  You can gain or lose weight on high or low carbs. Unless you have some type of diabetes or insulin resistance to be concerned about, one doesn't need to eat low carb in order to lose fat.  Lowering carbs will make you lose water weight, as your body needs water to store and use carbs.  Carbs should not be vilified especially if you're doing alot of work. There are several approaches one can use such as different types of carb loading or cycling.  But to automatically say "eat low carb" is just inaccurate.
> 
> What you need to do is track your intake so you'll know what you're eating and what you need to adjust.  Otherwise you're just shooting in the dark and doing what everyone else is doing and you can plan on going through what everyone else goes through.



Yes but you are speaking in generalization, specifically in the OP's case he's riding a bike as far a activity "that's about it" as he stated it with no resistance training. I can see the need for higher carb intake for an athlete doing allot of resistance training. In this case he's not so that is why I suggested adjusting macro's.


----------



## Merkaba (Oct 28, 2011)

TooOld said:


> Yes but you are speaking in generalization, specifically in the OP's case he's riding a bike as far a activity "that's about it" as he stated it with no resistance training. I can see the need for higher carb intake for an athlete doing allot of resistance training. In this case he's not so that is why I suggested adjusting macro's.



I think you're speaking in generalization.  ANYONE can cut carbs in general and lose weight.  Pretty much guaranteed.  That's general to me.  Thermodynamics is a general concept though it works the same way in just about every human barring a malfunction or disease. You need to eat less than you need but not too low.   The first thing so many people think of is drop carbs.  This can be a waste of time and confusion as your water weight fluctuates. The next thing you know it's been a month and you can't understand what you need to do next because your weight loss slowed up. Well it's because you didnt' really lose much fat, just weight, i.e. water.  To me this is one of the biggest mistakes for most people. Cause when they cheat or eat that cake or go out for the weekend and gain 5 lbs of water back they think they blew their diet and then get weaker mentally or go out and try to kill themselves doing unsustainable cardio.  

    Now I will attest that carbs make some people hungry, like myself! Some people aren't that sensitive to them.  So it might be more comfortable to keep them low.  If you do your numbers, you're not going to have alot of room left for alot of carbs anyways but, sure, I wouldn't cram them in if I don't need to.  Also, I meant to mention that yes if I were you, OP I would start doing some good resistance training.

For cutting I prefer to go low carb and or intermittent fasting until later in the day...then get my calories and carbs later in the day around the workout or ckd style and carb up on the weekend. I'm a carb junkie so I have to keep them low or I'll nibble all day. I'm currently doing a mix of Intermittent fasting, TKD and CKD.


----------



## TooOld (Oct 28, 2011)

I must repectfully disagree that thermodymanics do change. Otherwise a calorie would be a calorie no matter what the source.


----------



## Merkaba (Oct 28, 2011)

TooOld said:


> I must repectfully disagree that thermodymanics do change. Otherwise a calorie would be a calorie no matter what the source.



When is a calorie not a calorie barring disease and malfunction?


----------



## returnofthdragon (Oct 28, 2011)

TooOld said:


> I must repectfully disagree that thermodymanics do change. Otherwise a calorie would be a calorie no matter what the source.



It is. It's the energy needed to increase the temperature of one kilogram of water by 1° C. or about 4.2 kilojoules.


----------



## Merkaba (Oct 28, 2011)

returnofthdragon said:


> It is. It's the energy needed to increase the temperature of one kilogram of water by 1° C. or about 4.2 kilojoules.



Indeed...people just don't understand the nature behind making the body burn fat on a routine or prolonged basis.


----------



## Nutcracker (Oct 28, 2011)

So let us say that i am 5,7 weight is 220 lbs. with approx. 171 lean mass. for now biking is the only activity i am on. i approx. take 2,500 calories a day, 177 g of it is fat, 138 g carbs. and 105g. is protein.  according to this what type of precautions i should be taking in order to increase the productivity.
Thank you in advance


----------



## gamma (Oct 29, 2011)

returnofthdragon said:


> We have similar stats and occupations.  Go to Free Calorie Counter, Diet & Exercise Journal | MyFitnessPal.com. Register, put in your stats and goals and your question will be answered.



nice thx man


----------



## TooOld (Oct 30, 2011)

Merkaba said:


> When is a calorie not a calorie barring disease and malfunction?



Check it out: http://www.amazon.com/Good-Calories-Bad-Challenging-Conventional/dp/1400040787

If a calorie was just a calorie no matter what the source then why would someone consuming X calories of high quality protein not gain the same weight as someone consuming X calories of refined carbs?

Overrated? What about reduced oxidative stress & inflammation associated with low carb diets? Would air and water be overated too?

Oh and "Generazations", no actually I made assumptions.


----------



## TooOld (Oct 30, 2011)

Nutcracker said:


> So let us say that i am 5,7 weight is 220 lbs. with approx. 171 lean mass. for now biking is the only activity i am on. i approx. take 2,500 calories a day, 177 g of it is fat, 138 g carbs. and 105g. is protein.  according to this what type of precautions i should be taking in order to increase the productivity.
> Thank you in advance



Add a 100g to the protein and take away from the carbs keeping Calories the same.


----------



## af92 (Oct 30, 2011)

TooOld said:


> Check it out: http://www.amazon.com/Good-Calories-Bad-Challenging-Conventional/dp/1400040787
> 
> If a calorie was just a calorie no matter what the source then why would someone consuming X calories of high quality protein not gain the same weight as someone consuming X calories of refined carbs?
> 
> ...




^ Awesome + Awesome ^  'nuff said.


----------



## BP2000 (Oct 30, 2011)

Nutcracker said:


> So let us say that i am 5,7 weight is 220 lbs. with approx. 171 lean mass. for now biking is the only activity i am on. i approx. take 2,500 calories a day, 177 g of it is fat, 138 g carbs. and 105g. is protein.  according to this what type of precautions i should be taking in order to increase the productivity.
> Thank you in advance



Shoot for 2200 or 2300 cals total.  Cut the fat, keep the carbs the same or lower and aim high on the protein.  1 gram of your goal weight.  If you want to be 180lbs. eat 180 grams. 

And bro, you need to workout if you want to lose weight.  80% is the diet but you have to create a demand for the protein you are eating.  Lift weight's so you can fuel your muscles and low cals to burn the fat.  

I'm the same height as you and eat between 2,000-2,200 cals each day 200 grams of protein.  I workout 5 day's a week and am 10% bodyfat by doing this.

Losing weight is simple.  People make it so hard.  You body needs x amount of energy and burns x amount of energy each day.  Lower the amount of energy you give to your body and it will start using fat reserves (and muslce, but if protein is kept high you can ward this off) as energy.  

That is the basic's.  If you want to get less than 10% bf it get's a lot harder as your body starts doing weird stuff and shut'sdown because it thinks it's starving, etc.  Then you do stuff like refeeds, carb cycling, etc. etc,  But that is advanced you only need to find your TDEE and create a cal. deficit.  2000 cals and 180 grams of protein would be fine to start.


----------



## Merkaba (Oct 30, 2011)

TooOld said:


> Check it out: Amazon.com: Good Calories, Bad Calories: Challenging the Conventional Wisdom on Diet, Weight Control, and Disease (9781400040780): Gary Taubes: Books
> 
> If a calorie was just a calorie no matter what the source then why would someone consuming X calories of high quality protein not gain the same weight as someone consuming X calories of refined carbs?
> 
> ...



Ok well that's at least a reference so you've got me beat.   A book on amazon.  I haven't read it and don't plan on reading it. I'm sure I can find a book on amazon to support eating a decent deficit. I don't get it.  People like to make this stuff so complicated.  But like I said, barring disease and malfunction.  Everyone may have some inflammation, which may lead to water weight, and oxidative stress, etc.  A prolonged workout can lead to shifts in all three.  

Differences between eating protein vs refined carbs?? That's simple. Glycogen. Any carb will help you hold water weight, again.   Hell you could throw in salt and potassium as factors too then!  So if you're talking about just sheer gaining weight, then yea.  I can gain 6 lbs in a day eating at maintenance depending on what went on before and what I eat.  Weight gain and fat loss are two different things.  Again, long term, barring disease and malfunction...Most people eat or exercise their way into a malfunction, because that's what they learn from typical books and t.v.

 We only have three main sources of energy. Barring disease and malfunction, i.e., "all else is equal"  humans use fatty acids as a major or prolonged energy source for only a few reasons.  At least that's my stance.  But you can disagree.


----------



## af92 (Oct 30, 2011)

Actually, you probably should read those books (since they are both good reads imo).  And yes, in the end - its really simple.


----------



## Arra (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm a fan of Taubes' reverse-causalities and cholesterol/heart disease debunking, but he is way off base saying that insulin is what makes us fat, he cherry-picked and doesn't deny it, in fact his most recent blog post said that obesity research is so "off the rails" that cherry-picking is the only way to go...

There is whole literature he's left out in GCBC including the hypothalamic regulation of weight, leptin, etc. - there is no one cause or cure for obesity, but he makes it out like a low carb diet is the only one that works- how does he explain the 80/10/10 diet? I doubt they reduced carbs.


----------



## af92 (Oct 30, 2011)

Holy shit.  I figured this might turn into something fun.

First off - Arra, did you read Taube's new book?

http://www.amazon.com/Why-We-Get-Fat-About/dp/0307272702/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1320017597&sr=8-1

It goes into more detail and just an awesome read.

I laugh how most people get WAY to anal about specifics.  

Look, I'm sorry, but when you go strictly to one side or the other on your "diet" its not really a good thing for very long.  So that 80/10/10 can shove it.  I'll keep my meat and healthy fats with a bit of carbs any day over some vegan bullshit.

BTW - Most people are overweight because of shitty eating habits mind you.  Can we say processed carbs/sugars?  Also, the fructose levels in sodas and other goodies is off the charts considering if you just had a couple of pieces of fruit a day.

Most crappy carbs MAKE your body want to eat more because your body isn't getting what it wants!  (Also from the way food companies want you to keep buying more of the product)


----------



## af92 (Oct 30, 2011)

Another example - Take iodized salt for instance.

Most salts you buy in the store these days DON'T have iodine in it.  Hmmm, odd right?

Well, ever wonder why you have mega salt cravings and can't ever fight it off no matter how much salt you take in?  

Buy some iodized salt and you may see a difference.

When your body wants something, it will tell you.  When will you listen to it?

Sorry guys.  I'm in rampage mode and I'll stop now.


----------



## Arra (Oct 30, 2011)

af92 said:


> Holy shit.  I figured this might turn into something fun.
> 
> First off - Arra, did you read Taube's new book?
> 
> ...


Yes, I read it.

Gluttony and sloth are side effects of obesity, I believe Taubes said "we eat more because we're getting fat, not getting fat because we're eating more" - which I agree with. But if you're going to pinpoint insulin as the reason, you're wrong. He also failed to mention that protein also releases insulin, and that some protein-based meals have more insulin secreted in response to them than say rolled oats. Not to mention that anti-insulin drugs have been shown to be futile in reducing fat. Leptin drugs however such as that of Robert Lustig's seem more promising.


----------



## Nutcracker (Oct 30, 2011)

BP2000 said:


> Shoot for 2200 or 2300 cals total.  Cut the fat, keep the carbs the same or lower and aim high on the protein.  1 gram of your goal weight.  If you want to be 180lbs. eat 180 grams.
> 
> And bro, you need to workout if you want to lose weight.  80% is the diet but you have to create a demand for the protein you are eating.  Lift weight's so you can fuel your muscles and low cals to burn the fat.
> 
> ...



Thank you bro i appreciate your advice


----------



## Nutcracker (Oct 30, 2011)

BP2000 said:


> Shoot for 2200 or 2300 cals total.  Cut the fat, keep the carbs the same or lower and aim high on the protein.  1 gram of your goal weight.  If you want to be 180lbs. eat 180 grams.
> 
> And bro, you need to workout if you want to lose weight.  80% is the diet but you have to create a demand for the protein you are eating.  Lift weight's so you can fuel your muscles and low cals to burn the fat.
> 
> ...



Bro ,  since i am hoping to cut, how often do you think i should be doing weights?


----------



## Nutcracker (Oct 30, 2011)

Nutcracker said:


> Bro ,  since i am hoping to cut, how often do you think i should be doing weights?



i also would like to say that i am riding a bike 5 days a week, for about 10 ks. a day. What do you think?


----------



## af92 (Oct 30, 2011)

ScienceDirect - Trends in Molecular Medicine : AMPK: a metabolic gauge regulating whole-body energy homeostasis

ScienceDirect - Cell Metabolism : AMP-activated protein kinase: Ancient energy gauge provides clues to modern understanding of metabolism


----------



## af92 (Oct 30, 2011)

Also -

good reading index of leptin articles, etc.

ScienceDirect - Search Results: ALL(leptin)


----------



## af92 (Oct 30, 2011)

All around good points.  I still have much to learn myself.

I can't speak much on really obese people, since I'm not myself.  I just think that some people react worse than others to the typical diet in america and spend too much time trying to figure out how to lose weight when its really not that hard if you do it the right way for your body.


----------



## Built (Oct 30, 2011)

Nutcracker said:


> So let us say that i am 5,7 weight is 220 lbs. with approx. 171 lean mass. for now biking is the only activity i am on. i approx. take 2,500 calories a day, 177 g of it is fat, 138 g carbs. and 105g. is protein.  according to this what type of precautions i should be taking in order to increase the productivity.
> Thank you in advance



Are you losing weight on this? You should be dropping at least half a pound to a pound a week on this. 



BP2000 said:


> Shoot for 2200 or 2300 cals total.  Cut the fat, keep the carbs the same or lower and aim high on the protein.  1 gram of your goal weight.  If you want to be 180lbs. eat 180 grams.


This isn't a bad starting point for protein; a better way to look at it might be to target protein at no lower than a gram per pound lean mass - and as high as 2g per pound lean mass while dieting to protect lean mass and for the enhanced satiety it provides. 

Unlike BP2000, I do not recommend dropping your fats. Fats support endocrine function and enhance satiety on lower calories. In the same way that there are essential amino acids (protein), there are essential fatty acids. There are no essential carbohydrate - you may use these as caloric ballast. 


BP2000 said:


> And bro, you need to workout if you want to lose weight.  80% is the diet but you have to create a demand for the protein you are eating.


That's not really what it is. Lifting heavy weights sends a message to your body to risk-manage muscle; muscle is metabolically expensive and your body might otherwise jettison it (yanno, to survive the famine...). Lifting weights sends a signal: "I know they're expensive to run, but keep these muscles because he's using 'em". On insufficient calories, this leaves your body no other choice but to drop bodyfat. Keep the protein high and you'll have less trouble remaining nitrogen-positive. 


BP2000 said:


> Lift weight's so you can fuel your muscles and low cals to burn the fat.
> 
> I'm the same height as you and eat between 2,000-2,200 cals each day 200 grams of protein.  I workout 5 day's a week and am 10% bodyfat by doing this.
> 
> *Losing weight is simple.  People make it so hard.  You body needs x amount of energy and burns x amount of energy each day.  Lower the amount of energy you give to your body and it will start using fat reserves (and muslce, but if protein is kept high you can ward this off) as energy.  *





BP2000 said:


> That is the basic's.  If you want to get less than 10% bf it get's a lot harder as your body starts doing weird stuff and shut'sdown because it thinks it's starving, etc.  Then you do stuff like refeeds, carb cycling, etc. etc,  But that is advanced you only need to find your TDEE and create a cal. deficit.  2000 cals and 180 grams of protein would be fine to start.



Most reasonably active, non-obese folks maintain on about 15 times their bodyweight in calories. If you're fatter, it'll be less than this, but perhaps a bit higher than 15 times your goal weight. If your goal is to hit 10% bodyfat, you'd be there right now at 190 lbs. 190x15=2850, so your current maintenance is likely around there, so you'll likely drop over a pound a week on BP2000's suggested 2200-2300 calories; it's a great starting point. BP seems to prefer a lower-fat, higher-carb approach; others (I'm one of 'em) find dieting less uncomfortable with fats hither but ultimately, you'll lose weight if you eat less than you need. 

Re lifting while dieting, I'd suggest lifting three or four days a week for ordinary cutting such as this, but keep your workouts short (under an hour) and keep your rep ranges low to moderate - 5-12 reps is fine, nice long rests between sets (this isn't cardio) and do what you can to keep the iron on the bar. Balance your upper with your lower, and your push with your pull. You could look at homework 1 in my sig for an example of how to get things started. 

Good luck!


----------



## Merkaba (Oct 30, 2011)

Ok I thought I had lost it.  My response was based on Nutcrackers earlier posts of how many calories he needed for his current activity level and to "increase production".... Now you're saying you want to cut.....Which would've elicited a different response from me.  

So NOw...

Well...Built has spoken....

Amen.  

Me-->    <---  BUILT


----------



## BP2000 (Oct 31, 2011)

Nutcracker said:


> Bro ,  since i am hoping to cut, how often do you think i should be doing weights?




Listen to your body.  But shoot for 3-5 times per week.  Don't be afraid to go slow.  This takes a while to do.  If you bike I would lift on Mon, tues bike, lift wen, thurs bike and lift on fri and if you aren't too sore a short ride on Sat just to break a sweat.  *Sweat equity man takes a lot of it to get fit.*

Best workout are short duration, high intensity.  45min. will work.  If you are cutting jump on the elliptical after lifting for 20 minutes or so.  So your total workout is 60 min; keep your heart rate at 130bpm on the cardio machine.  After 45 minutes of exercise your body is burning pretty much all fat. 

That's it.  Make sure you don't cut salt with iodine in it.  Your body needs iodine to keep your thyroid healthy.  I would get a good multivitamin like opti-multi if you don't eat much salt.  Buy some fish oil pills and take 4-6 per day of those too.  

The cals I recommened will burn off 1-1.5 lbs. of weight a week.  That's it.  But that is the healthy way to lose weight and weight that you can keep off because you will change your diet for life.  Never go back to eating what you did/the amount you did before and you will be healthy for the rest of your life by your eating and exercise habit's. 

Google is your friend and websites like these.  Search workout plans, diet plans, etc. and build your base of knowledge.  Because you want to alway's change up your workout's and get new ideas for healthy foods etc. to keep the spice in life alive.


----------



## BP2000 (Oct 31, 2011)

I forgot to add.  When I was 30lbs. overweight I was eating burger king combos at night, like midnight.  Did this 2-3 times a week.  Oh Wendy's and jack in the box as well.  

I realized I was eating 1,000 cals meals at a time.  I was hungry all the time cause like someone else said it causes a response in the body and your body craves more junk!  Vicious cycle. 

But, when I started eating non-processed food I felt lighter and the cravings went away.  So that is another benefit of eating "clean" foods.  But technically you could eat 2,000 cals of burger king and lose weight.  But I wouldn't recommend it.  But you don't cut have to cut all the junk right away either.  Give yourself a meal or two a week that you enjoy and eat it.  So long as you dn't go over your cals for the day/week.  Remember a pound of lard is 3500 cals.  So if you are cutting 3,500 cals per week you will drop a pound of fat, each week!

You see a lot of people that are more advanced recommend a diet for a pro fitness model like keto or very low carb high protein diet and to me it's stupid.  They eat that way because they ended up there at the END of their journey and their lifestyle demands that kind of strict eating.  None of them started like that.   It's a path your on not a jump to the top.  So enjoy the journey of watching your body change and feeling better.  Lose that 1 lb. per week and do your research and plan your next move!


----------



## Nutcracker (Oct 31, 2011)

Built said:


> Are you losing weight on this? You should be dropping at least half a pound to a pound a week on this.
> 
> Built, first of all i would really like to thank you for  your suggestions. I appreciate your help, and i learnt a lot from Homework 1, and from your comments. I would like to ask you to continue helping me with your suggestions, because it seems that i know little even though i thought i knew enough to achieve my goals.
> 
> Secondly, i wanna say that it has been a month and i only lost 1 kg. so far, i feel i have a lot more strength in my legs now though, and i am thinking maybe it is turning into a muscle that is why there is no change on a scale. What do you think?


----------



## Nutcracker (Oct 31, 2011)

thank you BP2000 i appreciate it body, good advises


----------



## Nutcracker (Oct 31, 2011)

advices


----------



## Nutcracker (Oct 31, 2011)

I did start to feel lighter and stronger but my weight is not changing yet, is it because of fat turning into muscle?


----------



## Built (Oct 31, 2011)

Nutcracker said:


> I did start to feel lighter and stronger but my weight is not changing yet, is it because of fat turning into muscle?



Probably not; your muscles can get stronger without getting bigger. If you aren't dropping weight, you will need to eat less or you will remain at your current weight.


----------



## Nutcracker (Oct 31, 2011)

what about supplements?


----------



## Built (Oct 31, 2011)

I dunno. What about 'em?


----------



## Nutcracker (Nov 1, 2011)

Built said:


> I dunno. What about 'em?



I was cycling EC stack and was planning to add DNP in this, but since i read your article about Yohimbine and caffeine i thought may be you could please comment on this too.


----------



## Built (Nov 1, 2011)

Have you run DNP before?


----------



## BP2000 (Nov 1, 2011)

Nutcracker said:


> I was cycling EC stack and was planning to add DNP in this, but since i read your article about Yohimbine and caffeine i thought may be you could please comment on this too.




Buddy I told you this was a slow process.  And yes once you start to lift weights you will gain muscle and lose fat so the scale won't move.  You will see your pants fitting better.  Don't worry about the scale weight!  Just keep lifting and eating right.

You don't need supplements to get you there faster.  Your body will shed the fat it's a long term program.  

And DNP can kill you.  I don't know where you got that suggestion but If someone recommended that substance to you I would like to speak with them.

Here is the danger label on DNP:

Gives  off irritating or toxic fumes (or gases) in a fire. Risk of fire and  explosion. DO NOT expose to friction or shock. MAY BE ABSORBED! Redness.  Roughness. Yellow staining on the skin. PHYSICAL STATE; APPEARANCE:  YELLOW CRYSTALS ROUTES OF EXPOSURE: The substance can be absorbed into  the body by inhalation, through the skin and by ingestion. PHYSICAL  DANGERS: Dust explosion possible if in powder or granular form, mixed  with air. INHALATION RISK: Evaporation at 20C is negligible; a harmful  concentration of airborne particles can, however, be reached quickly.  CHEMICAL DANGERS: May explosively decompose on shock, friction, or  concussion. May explode on heating. Shock sensitive compounds are formed  with alkalis, ammonia and most metals. The substance decomposes on  heating producing toxic gases including nitrogen oxides. EFFECT OF SHORT  TERM EXPOSURE: The substance may cause effects on metabolism, resulting  in very high body temperature. Exposure may result in death. EFFECTS OF  LONG TERM OR REPEATED EXPOSURE: Repeated or prolonged contact with skin  may cause dermatitis. The substance may have effects on the peripheral  nervous system. The substance may have effects on the eyes, resulting in  cataracts. Boiling point: sublimes ?C, Melting point: 112?C, Relative  density (water = 1): 1.68. Solubility in water, g/100 ml at 54.5?C:  0.14. Relative vapor density (air = 1): 6.36. This product is handled  and shipped in a 15% solution of water, making it a paste, so that it  will not explode due to shock or friction. 
Read more: DNP - Steroid .com
​


----------



## Nutcracker (Nov 1, 2011)

Built said:


> Have you run DNP before?



200mg for 8 days once


----------



## BP2000 (Nov 1, 2011)

If you don't fix the underlying problem of gaining weight (diet) even if you use DNP you will eventually gain it back.  So it would be a waste of money.

Use your money and buy protein powder and supplements like fish oil and creatine and forget the harsh chems.


----------



## Built (Nov 1, 2011)

Nutcracker said:


> 200mg for 8 days once



How did you like it? 

How were you dieting at the time, and how much weight did you lose over those 8 days?


----------



## Nutcracker (Nov 3, 2011)

Built said:


> How did you like it?
> 
> How were you dieting at the time, and how much weight did you lose over those 8 days?



i lost about 4 pounds, the thing is i was not dieting but not eating that much either. sweat and groggy


----------



## Built (Nov 3, 2011)

Did you like it? 
Did you maintain the four-pound loss?
Was it worth the discomfort for the four-pound loss?
Do you know how to drop bodyfat without DNP/supplements?


----------



## Nutcracker (Nov 3, 2011)

BP2000 said:


> If you don't fix the underlying problem of gaining weight (diet) even if you use DNP you will eventually gain it back.  So it would be a waste of money.
> 
> Use your money and buy protein powder and supplements like fish oil and creatine and forget the harsh chems.



Bro, but see that is the problem: 

 "how can i convince myself to maintain proper diet permanently?"  
See i have two problems i struggle with every time i start achieving something:

1. Maintaining my MOTIVATION after certain period of time (especially hitting plateau, or going on a diet for a long time)

2. To Understand for once and for all that PROPER DIET should be a lifestyle not temporary. But then actually i understand , it is just i am having a problem with IMPLEMENTING it.

Two years ago i promised myself and started serious dieting and working out, cardio, 
counting my daily intake calories, etc. i lost about 25 KG.- 55 pounds, but then i hit the plateau i struggled and lost my motivation big time. Because of those two Problems  i mentioned MOTIVATION and PROPER DIET LIFE STYLE
i let go. And in a short period of time like 9 months i got everything back again.

See the thing is 10 years ago i wasn't like this i was in professional JUDO, then i stopped going for sports and eventually all this happened. Sometimes it frustrates me very much. I might seem pathetic and miserable but i am still trying to do something about it.

If you guys know how to keep my Motivation and implement proper diet as a life style please let me know.

THANKS.


----------



## Nutcracker (Nov 3, 2011)

Built said:


> Did you like it?
> Did you maintain the four-pound loss?
> Was it worth the discomfort for the four-pound loss?
> Do you know how to drop bodyfat without DNP/supplements?



It was somewhat painful but i think it is something that could help you if you know what you are doing.

 Unfortunately i don't  know too much about how to drop bodyfat without DNP/supplements, except for i guess dieting working out, short distance running etc.


----------



## Nutcracker (Nov 4, 2011)

you guys, did i say something wrong? 
 I did not get any response from you.


----------



## BP2000 (Nov 4, 2011)

Motivation has to come from the inside.  But I get it from outside sources as well.  Websites like these, music, downloading new music on my ipod; switching gyms; buying new gym clothes; get new shoes.  Sound silly but each of those things keeps you motivated.  Register at gregplitt.com too he is a good motivator.  He is funny to listen to.  9$ a month he has video's with music. 

Research keeps me motivated as well.  Learning about your hormone systems in the body and how they work and proper supplementation.  And the feeling I get after I workout is motivating to me.  I feel so much better after lifting for 40 minutes then walking on the treadmill at 3.4mph and a 5 degree incline for 20 minutes.  

I then walk outside and the sun is shining bright on my face and I feel like a million bucks.  That motivates me.  I feel alive at that point and ready to face anything.


----------



## Nutcracker (Nov 4, 2011)

thank you for your advice, i appreciate it.


----------



## Built (Nov 5, 2011)

Nutcracker, please do homework 1 in my sig and report back.


----------



## BP2000 (Nov 5, 2011)

Learn how to cook with healthy foods Nutcracker.  It's like teaching a man to fish.  The internet is loaded w/ receipe's.  You just have to "search".  Search and ye shall find.

Lot's of fine folks here that will help you as well..


----------



## BP2000 (Nov 5, 2011)

Diet is 80% of your success.  Even pro Athlete's will tell you the same thing.

I went to a nutrition expo today and got a lot of motivation.  Hot girls walking around and company's there giving away free stuff.  

All the knowledge about "life" is "out there".  You just have to tune into it and learn it, then become it. 

Here is a pic of today


----------



## Nutcracker (Nov 6, 2011)

Built said:


> Nutcracker, please do homework 1 in my sig and report back.



Ok Built, will do that. thanks


----------



## ironlifter (Nov 9, 2011)

Nutcracker said:


> Hi everyone.
> I am 34 year old teacher (male). i weight 220 pounds, height is 5,8.
> How many calories do i need a day? And how many of those should be carbs and proteins. I ride a bike about 10 km. a day and that is about it for an activity i do daily, for now.
> Your answers are appreciated.
> thanks.



you are overweight. u should eat less then you daily calorie need to maintain your current weight, *which is 3000-3500cal.* if you want to loose weight in a healthy manner then *eat 2000-2500cal* and continue you cycling. [detail about calorie calculation]


----------



## Nutcracker (Nov 12, 2011)

ironlifter said:


> you are overweight. u should eat less then you daily calorie need to maintain your current weight, *which is 3000-3500cal.* if you want to loose weight in a healthy manner then *eat 2000-2500cal* and continue you cycling. [detail about calorie calculation]



Thank you ironlifter, right now i am working on my diet, trying to put it in order. i would like to thank built for her post regarding this matter and workout program. it is really helpful. soon i am going to post my before pics and update my state regularly, hopefully will get your positive feedback and motivation.
COMING SOON>
regards


----------



## bjg (Nov 12, 2011)

Nutcracker said:


> Hi everyone.
> I am 34 year old teacher (male). i weight 220 pounds, height is 5,8.
> How many calories do i need a day? And how many of those should be carbs and proteins. I ride a bike about 10 km. a day and that is about it for an activity i do daily, for now.
> Your answers are appreciated.
> thanks.


1- don't eat a lot at one time, just enough to get you going
2-shift your diet where you consume most carbs and sugars like fruits in the morning when you are active
and  lower your carbs in the afternoon  
3- if you follow instruction 1,  don't worry about calories


----------



## Built (Nov 12, 2011)

bjg said:


> 1- don't eat a lot at one time, just enough to get you going
> 2-shift your diet where you consume most carbs and sugars like fruits in the morning when you are active
> and  lower your carbs in the afternoon
> 3- if you follow instruction 1,  don't worry about calories


I strongly disagree, on all three points. 

Why do you think this is a good idea, bjg?


----------



## bjg (Nov 12, 2011)

Built said:


> I strongly disagree, on all three points.
> 
> Why do you think this is a good idea, bjg?



the guy is not a bodybuilder he just wants to drop weight and loose fat
and i don't think he is going to count calories so this is a good start for him: good eating habits


----------



## suprfast (Nov 12, 2011)

And I dont think you know what the fuck you are talking about but you keep doing it.  

GTFO Troll.


----------



## Built (Nov 12, 2011)

bjg said:


> 1- don't eat a lot at one time, just enough to get you going
> 2-shift your diet where you consume most carbs and sugars like fruits in the morning when you are active
> and  lower your carbs in the afternoon
> 3- if you follow instruction 1,  don't worry about calories





Built said:


> I strongly disagree, on all three points.
> 
> Why do you think this is a good idea, bjg?







bjg said:


> the guy is not a bodybuilder he just wants to drop weight and loose fat
> and i don't think he is going to count calories so this is a good start for him: good eating habits



Research on non-bodybuilders suggests that eating fewer, but larger meals is superior for blood-sugar control. The subjects of this 2010 study included type II diabetics. 2010 research on obese male non-bodybuilders suggests also suggests fewer, but larger meals may be better for satiety.

The research on on yet ANOTHER group of fat non-bodybuilders (it would appear the sampling population for obese non-bodybuilders is large) suggests reserving carbs for the evening is by far a superior strategy. The subjects of this 2011 study were fat cops. 

Bodybuilder or no, what I'm trying to get at is why you think it's a good idea to eat small meals rather than larger ones, and to eat most of his carbs in the AM when the research suggests otherwise.


----------



## BP2000 (Nov 13, 2011)

Nutcracker said:


> Thank you ironlifter, right now i am working on my diet, trying to put it in order. i would like to thank built for her post regarding this matter and workout program. it is really helpful. soon i am going to post my before pics and update my state regularly, hopefully will get your positive feedback and motivation.
> COMING SOON>
> regards



get a fitday.com account and post your daily log here so we can help you.  That would be a good starting point.


----------



## BP2000 (Jan 16, 2012)

Nutcracker  have you been doing good on the eating and working out?


----------

